# Danielle's Wedding Journal- Simple yet elegant theme 1/3/14



## DanielleM

Well it is official girls, I have booked the church and the venue!!!!

The church has been booked with the priests PA and the diary is free, she just needs to confirm with the priest but she can't see there being a problem. 

The venue I have booked also!!

Just waiting for definate confirmation from the church on the date then I can book the caterer and the chair cover decorations.

The theme of the wedding is going to be black and white, with the bridemaids dresses being black also with white flowers.

Food wise we are wanting a hog roast, the caterer does this along with potatoes, salads and puddings.

I can't wait now I think my heart is doing overtime today!!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeyy congrats :) Have fun planning! xx


----------



## Lauren25

:happydance: congratulations on setting the date, less than a year now, it will fly by!

Happy planning :)


----------



## candeur

Congrats!! :) 
Love the hog roast plan, and my theme is black and white too :) looking forward to seeing your plans! Xx


----------



## DanielleM

We have booked the band also, it is my mum's partners, sons band, we heard him at a 50th party a few weeks ago and were totally amazing, they usually charge £1300 for the DJing and the band but are doing it for us for £800 which my mum is paying for, for my wedding present.


----------



## DonnaBallona

LOL I can see a common theme here as my bridesmaids are wearing Black Vivienne of Holloway sarong dresses and we are having a hog roast instead of an evening buffet. lol! fabulous choices :thumbup:

good luck with your planning! x


----------



## DanielleM

Well so far the church have officially confirmed the date, the venue is booked and paid for in full, the band is booked and I have put a deposit down on the caterer, looking like it will be costing around 1k for food which is pretty good for feeding 90-100 people. Oh and our budget has gone up from 2k to 5k :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Hog roast here too :D

Brilliant news about having the church confirmed and the venue paid in full :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

Sounds like your plans are well on there way!

What have you got to do next ?


----------



## xemmax

Woooo new stalker!!


----------



## DanielleM

:hi: Emma!!!

I have just booked my photographer too!!! :happydance:


----------



## DanielleM

I am going to use this journal to keep up with what I have sorted so far

Venue
Church
Caterer
Photographer
Wedding Car
Band

Can anyone think of any other big thing that needs to be booked quite early?


----------



## Mummy May

cake! :D xx


----------



## DanielleM

Getting from M&S so doesn't need ordering till nearer the time.


----------



## DanielleM

Just ordered my wedding car, this is the link

https://www.cheshireclassics.co.uk/our-cars/daimler-limousine/


----------



## xemmax

Beautiful car! Have you been dress shopping yet? 

Should flowers be ordered early?


----------



## Mummy May

yey! I loved booking my wedding car :) xx


----------



## DanielleM

No Emma I am going dress shopping in May when my mum gets back from America, she is touring the US in a few days (lucky sod). Not too sure about flowers, I would think nearer the time like 4-5 months before the wedding? I am not going crazy on flowers, not decorating the church, having bouquets for me and bridesmaids and buttonholes that is all.


----------



## DanielleM

Have you set your date Emma? We need your journal going too!!


----------



## xemmax

Ahh your lucky mum! Have you got a style of dress in mind or are you open to anything? I am definitely going to start a journal soon because I need help and somewhere to put down all of my ideas but at the moment nothing is booked so it wouldn't be a very interesting read :haha: we have a provisional date though which fingers crossed will become a definite on Monday when we go to see the venue again... Saturday August 16th 2014 <3


----------



## Lauren25

Lovely car!

Bridesmaids dresses could be sorted if getting from a bridal shop as like your dress they usually want 6 months!

Flowers could be booked to make sure you get the date of your wedding, especially as your weddings March, thinking about Mothers Day and Easter they might be busy!


----------



## DanielleM

I came across some lovely favour boxes yesterday and they double up as place cards and they were on offer, so I know it is a little early for them but I bought them and they have arrived already!! They are really simple and elegant and that is how I want my wedding, nothing OTT just simple yet elegant. Here is a link

https://www.favourfairy.co.uk/Miniture-Silver-Chair-Favour-Box-with-Heart-Charm-and-Ribbon.htm

I know they may not be everyones flavour but I love them!! I am going to have mini eggs in them instead of sugared almonds as we are getting married in March so quite close to easter.


----------



## DanielleM

I am tying the ribbons and charms differently though.


----------



## Mummy May

My favours were the first thing I bought, its never too early :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Aww they are really nice, love the mini eggs idea too!

Favour were one of the first things I sorted as well haha


----------



## xemmax

Aww they're really cute hun! I can't wait to start buying things :wohoo:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh those favours are lovely :)


----------



## DanielleM

Thanks girls, added bonus that they double up as place cards too.


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh yes they are sweet! xx


----------



## DanielleM

Argh, I am really undecided, I have asked my cousin to be my bridesmaid, there is only 5 months between us and we are and always have been really close. Now my dilemma is whether to just have her or to have my best friend (we are not as close as we used to be anymore) and then Dave wants his sister too, but she will be 36 by this point and I just think that 36 is a little bit too old to be a bridesmaid, plus she lives in Ireland and would just be a nightmare for fittings etc. I am tempted just have 1 bridesmaid and my 2 boys as paigeboys.

What would you all do?


----------



## xemmax

Hmmmmm these decisions are always so tricky! I'd ask your best friend, even though you're not as close as you once were. Not sure about SIL though, are you close to her?


----------



## Mummy May

Decide how much trouble it will cause if you don't have his sister lol! If it were me, I would probably just have the 1 :) Infact I am just having 1 grown up bridesmaid, my dd will be a flower girl and ds a paige boy xx


----------



## Lauren25

Hmm tough one!
I think you have to do what you want to do, but at the same time I think you have to think of what your OH wants as well, if he really wants his sister and it was me In the situation I think I'd just have her :)


----------



## DanielleM

I think I have decided to go for 2 bridesmaids, my cousin as MOH and future SIL, I do get on with her great so why not. Just going to stick to the 2 though.


----------



## DanielleM

Well I have just purchased my wedding day jewllery got another fantastic deal off wowcher got a trio of necklace, earrings and braclet for £24 reduced from £205!!! It is really elegant and delicate

https://www.diamond-style.co.uk/jewellery-sets/diamond-style-serenity-set-white-gold/SERENITYSET/


----------



## xemmax

Wow you got such a good deal! They're so pretty, really delicate and understated - love it!


----------



## DanielleM

Thanks Emma, loving how your plans are coming along!! x


----------



## xemmax

Yours too love! Aready looking forward to seeing your pics :happydance: What have you got left to book/buy? You seem like you're really on top of things, I've barely thought about jewellery etc yet :haha: xx


----------



## aly888

Oooh they're beautiful. And what a bargain! I did the same thing with my earrings except in the Amazon Black Friday sales...reduced from £125 to £15!!! 

Your plans are coming on really well :)


----------



## Mummy May

Bloody hell what a good deal on jewellery! Well done :D xx


----------



## DanielleM

Oh god there is still loads to do, the next thing on my list is the decor of the venue, chair covers and table centerpieces. The table centerpieces are really wrecking my head though, some of the ones I have seen for hire are ridiculously overpriced and to buy and make myself are too! I need to look into this a bit but I am sick of looking at them!


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness the centrepieces ruined my life for a good 6 months :lol: I'm not sure which girls are still around when I went through that (Lauren25 definitely was!!) but they'll vouch for me. It's awful, so I completely, totally and utterly sympathise with you!!
The thing I found that helped was to take a breather from them every now and then. Just have a few days where you focus on something else and don't even think about centrepieces, then go back with a clearer mind. 

How dramatic does that sound :haha: This wedding planning stuff is enough to turn a woman crazy, I swear!! Haha


----------



## EmmyReece

another one here who totally sympathises with you, I had a full on bawling fit the other day because I couldn't get the glass jars to look right for our centrepieces :dohh:

Aly's advice is good though, take a few days breather and then come back to them. Have you got any inspiration pictures? Maybe one of us ladies could help with some suggestions to make them cheaper xx


----------



## xemmax

Everything to do with weddings is so ridiculously overpriced :( what kind of ideas have you got? Maybe we could help?


----------



## DanielleM

I have no ideas, that the probem, my theme is black and white. I can't use real candles or lillies. Any ideas girls....hit me!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

some piccies for you hun

https://www.perfectweds.co.uk/gallery/plog-content/thumbs/venue-dressing/centrepiece-ideas/large/189-img_4295.JPG

https://www.hitched.co.uk/Chat/resized-image.ashx/__size/550x0/__key/CommunityServer.Discussions.Components.Files/27/5732.bowl-and-feathers2.jpg

https://media-cache-ec2.pinterest.com/736x/0f/1e/1e/0f1e1e33052c3ca82372bcfe2829ff4c.jpg

https://media-cache-ec6.pinterest.com/736x/bc/88/07/bc8807cbb6a81774e6bd301af1b4e15e.jpg

https://media-cache-ec3.pinterest.com/736x/e7/38/8c/e7388c319fe5071d7a032c2d48b8ce4c.jpg

I do have some lace (about 1inch wide) if you want it to have a play around with some ideas as I won't be using it for our centrepieces anymore xx


----------



## EmmyReece

the jars with lace and ribbon would be super cheap to sort out I think, if you get yourself on ebay you can get ribbon and pretty lace for really good price, oh and the jewel thing that the ribbon threads through am sure you could get packs of them quite cheap


----------



## EmmyReece

just a rough costing for you hun

you could get 5 metres of black satin ribbon for £2.30 including postage
10 heart diamonte buckle slider thingys are £5 including postage 
and the lace could be anything from £2 upwards depending on how wide you'd want it


----------



## DanielleM

Thanks Emmy I love the ostrich feathers but far to expensive but I also love the jars with lace and ribbon, but then I think is that just to small? I am in 2 minds weather to just ring up a company and get a quote, I have seen something that I quite like on a gallery this evening

https://www.divinedesigns.info/materialimages/conicalblack.png

But then is this going to be too much, I want guests to see each other from the other side of the table?


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhh that's really nice :D it might be worth asking for a quote as you never know someone could do you a really good deal


----------



## EmmyReece

could you make your own in these hun?

https://www.therange.co.uk/curved-hurricane-vase//the-range/fcp-product/16093


----------



## EmmyReece

would these be of any use to you?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OSTRICH-...s_Sewing_Supplies_MJ&var=&hash=item43b41f8124

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ostrich-...061?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19ce76a3bd


----------



## Lauren25

Yes I agree with the others centrepieces cause some stress! I decided to have sweets as our centrepiece but then changed my mind with how god knows how many times!

Do you want flowers as your centrepieces or not ?


----------



## DanielleM

Emmy you are so sweet looking at these for me. The BIG problem is though I am really cack handed and not very artistic in the slightest. I think I am just going to get somebody in to do them, take the stress out of it all. Well that is what OH said when I was going on about it 'For gods sake Danielle just hire them, stop being so tight' :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: what a thing for him to say, but if it takes the stress off you and you can budget it in then I say go for it :)


----------



## DanielleM

Emmy have I read somewhere that you have relations in northwich? I am sure it was you? X


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep, oh's family are from there :D


----------



## DanielleM

I live in northwich! X


----------



## EmmyReece

omg what a small world. oh's has both sets of grandparents plus his mum and dad living on leftwich and some in winnington :)


----------



## DanielleM

Have got a wedding this sat and next month so going to get some inspiration from them also.


----------



## DanielleM

Oh also I am going for my wedding dress shopping on 11th May booked some appointments in Liverpool, can't wait I am so excited!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay for dress shopping. we're at the trafford centre that weekend, got a fairly big group of us going (think it's 15 of us at least including my youngest flower girl for the day)

Ohhh that's fab that you've got these weddings to go to, definitely use them as inspiration :D


----------



## DanielleM

I have just been the traff today got a lovely dress for a wedding this weekend and some gorgeous white shoes to go with it and oh said they look like wedding shoes! Maybe if they r comfortable and don't get wrecked I might consider it. Might be wise to use already worn shoes as opposed to brand new ones that might hurt. They could be my something old too!


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhh that sounds like a good idea to be honest espescially as you'll have worn them in :happydance: Try and take extra good care of them and see how you feel about it after the wedding you're going to xx


----------



## xemmax

Yay for wedding dress shopping! Don't forget to take loads of pics!


----------



## Lauren25

Have fun dress shopping, you don't hAve too long to wait, it will soon come round!
And great idea about the shoes :)


----------



## Mummy May

Had the same idea about used shoes, but all my heels are massive and I haven't worn them for a long time with being pregnant lol! Tried a pair on last week and walked around my bedroom haha went over on my bloody ankle didn't I! It was pretty hilarious but needless to say, I decided against those shoes :) xxx


----------



## DanielleM

Well u went to a wedding on sat and got a few tips. The main one being about timing the wedding was all at tge same place and took place at 2pm and was very fast only 10-15 mins but theb the food was not served till 6.30 and everybody was starving but in a lot of cases everybody was very drunk (well I was) and didn't even want to eat at this point!


----------



## EmmyReece

Sounds like a good plan :D


----------



## DanielleM

Emmy I have ordered them ostrich feathers off eBay to make a sample for the centerpiece, ordered a lily vase, circle mirror going to see what it looks like and if I like it will order them all! So a massive thank you for your help! X


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: you're more than welcome

Let us see some piccies once you've done a mock up plsssss :happydance:


----------



## DanielleM

I defo will! Ostrich feathers might take a while they are coming from China!


----------



## DanielleM

The vase, glass mirrors and black sand have come, just waiting for the ostrich feathers, but I am pretty sure that I will be having these and they will work out at a little over £10 each!!!


----------



## Lauren25

How exciting, you'll have to put a picture up once done! That works out really good, how many tables will you need them for ?


----------



## EmmyReece

That's brilliant that the other stuff has turned up already, hopefully the ostrich feathers won't take too long now xx


----------



## DanielleM

We think about 12-15 tables, but hopefully will be able to sell on the table centerpieces x


----------



## aly888

Woah that's a lot of tables :lol: I like the sound of the black sand. Deffo have to put a pic up once you've done one. I bought peacock feathers from abroad and they took a couple of weeks to arrive. We've actually found another website to buy them from now that is in the UK. They do ostrich feathers too :thumbup:


----------



## aly888

We are looking at buying from here

But I've just found this too


----------



## DanielleM

The tables only hold 6-8 that's why I wanted to do my centerpieces on a budget as there will be a few! X


----------



## DanielleM

Wedding plans are being put on hold for the next few weeks as we are off on a family holiday to FLORIDA!!!! Will get cracking on when I get back. Although I am still going dress shopping on the 11th!! Will have to go on a major diet when I get back from the USA!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Have fun! Let me know what its like, I've never liked the idea of America but OH would love to go so maybe you can change my mind :) xx


----------



## DanielleM

Oh I am a Disney fiend I have been 5 times before to Florida and been 3 times to Paris Disneyland it is just magical and will turn you into a big kid again! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I would like to go to Disneyland Paris lol its just America I don't like the sound of :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

hope you have a fantastic time away :D


----------



## aly888

Hope you have a fab holiday x


----------



## Lauren25

Have a great time :)


----------



## DanielleM

Thanks girls I am sure we will have a brill time! I can't wait! 4 weeks tomorrow! Xx


----------



## DanielleM

Just wanted to add too that I have ordered our chair covers, have gone for black covers with white sashes and my mum has agreed to have the kids for a week so we can go on honeymoon :happydance:


----------



## aly888

Ah that's so nice for your mum to have the boys. Will be good for you and new hubby to get to celebrate alone for a bit x


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww that's lovely of your mum :happydance:


----------



## xemmax

Aww that's nice of your mum! Where will you go on honeymoon?


----------



## DanielleM

Well as it will be March, it will either be the Canaries or the Caribbean, I have been looking at Mexico too. Prob be between Mexico, Cuba or the Dominican. We will be having lots of sun, beach, cocktails and :sex:!!!!


----------



## DanielleM

No baby making though, been there, done that, got the t-shirt!!! :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

You're a very brave lady lol I couldn't leave my kids for a whole week, I would end up spoiling my own honeymoon being miserable, my OH is the same lol. Were having 3 days away alone, then a familymoon :) xx


----------



## DanielleM

Haha I will obviously miss them, but I know for a fact I will LOVE a week away from them too!!!


----------



## DanielleM

Also ladies bought my wedding dress!!! An Alesandro couture dress, relatively unknown designer but it is beautiful and fits me perfectly. I thought when I went shopping that I definatley wanted a white dress, but I have ended up buying an off white dress as I loved it so much, I preferred the dress to the colour!!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeyyy for buying your dress! Its a good feeling isn't it :D xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: brilliant news about your dress

you should go and get lots of holiday brochures for inspiration :D


----------



## DanielleM

Hi girls, long time no see. Have just got back from Florida which was AMAZING although we had some awful news over there that OH mum only had 7 days to live due to lung and liver cancer, as soon as we landed in Manchester on Wed OH got on another plane to Ireland (where she lives) he got to say his goodbyes etc and she is still hanging on 12 days later although no she is unconscious and has been since Friday.

Anyway time to knuckle down and get on with my wedding plans, although the past couple of days I have really just started shitting myself and realised that I only have 8 months left!!!!


----------



## xemmax

Oh my god Danielle I'm so sorry! Your poor OH :( how is he doing?

I'm glad you had a good holiday despite that. How much else do you have to do for the wedding? I'm sure you have more than enough time!


----------



## DanielleM

Thanks Emma, she passed away last Tuesday and had the funeral on Monday just gone.

Anyway have got back to planning today, I knew I had loads to do and last night had nightmares that I had boked everything for the 10th March instead of the 1st and another dream that I forgot the bridesmaids dresses and was shopping for them the morning of the wedding!! I just need to ring the church tomorrow and see whats going on there as not heard anything.


----------



## Mummy May

Sorry for your loss Hun. Is it your first wedding nightmare? Lol! We've all had them :) I'm having the same panic ATM, need to get my invites finished but they're doing my he'd in haha xx


----------



## DanielleM

Right my bloody centrepiece nightmare I think I have sorted it, ordered one of the topiary trees and it arrived and looked a bit on the small side, so now it is pride of place in the .........................bathroom!!!

Anyway after having looked around I have found a place to hire, I have gone with the birdcages and flowers, sick to death of looking, just need to pay my deposit for them and that is it!!

Also after looking for weeks on end on etsy, I love all of the signage they have on there, I have ordered different shapes and sizes of woods and I am going to make signs of my own, then I can personalise them, found a wonderful site based in the UK that does plain mdf shapes so I can paint and print/stencil things on, actually looking forward to it.

I need to sort my cake out, a womanI know is doing it for me, so just need to find a design that I want, she only charges £250 which includes delivery and set up etc for 3 tiers.

Bouquets are my next target, I do not want real flowers, I have been looking at artificial bouquets as I think they are just a beautiful and can get all of my colours (black, white and silver) in the bouquet without having to worry about seasonal flowers etc.

BUT most IMPORTANTLY I have organised my hen party lol!!! We are all going to Newcastle for a weekend end on Jan begin of Feb!!! Think one night we are going to be going to see the Dreamboys at Tiger Tiger. I know some people don't like the whole hen do thing, but I want mine to be really tacky willy straws, L plates, fake veils, etc!!!

Next to look at honeymoons!!!


----------



## DanielleM

Right need to do a list of all the things I have got and need to get

Sorted

Church
Venue
Catering
Band
Table and chair covers
Centrepieces
Favour boxes
Photographer
Wedding car
Dress
Brides/maids Jewellery
Wedding guest book

To do

Bridesmaids dresses
Suit hire
Cake
Chocolates for favours
Hair/makeup
Flowers (artificial)
Wedding party gifts

Looking at this can anyone see anything major I am missing out?


----------



## Mummy May

Don't think so, I hadn't noticed your earlier post either. What is your signage for? Xx


----------



## xemmax

Hello lovely, how's it going? Your list looks good to me but what about your invitations? Are they sorted?


----------



## DanielleM

Oh yes, bought my invitations, doing the inside myself, still need to speak to the priest as we want to get married at 3pm before I put a time down on my invites x

Things are going OK Emma, just bought my cake, well got a deal on wowcher 3 tier cake £580 reduced to £169.

I have left OH o sort the suits and I have a feeling I am going to have to do that too as he has the nickname lastminute.com, not one of his best attributes!!!


----------



## xemmax

Wow Danielle, you've caught some bargains on Wowcher haven't you? I never check there, use groupon a fair bit but never get as good a deals as you seem to find! Such a good saving on the cake!!

You are so organised, that's probably why your lastminute.com husband-to-be leaves everything for you to do :haha:


----------



## DanielleM

It's my mum who has got all my deals on wowcher, he checks and e-mails them to me!! He is a pain in the arse, got him brochures, swatches the lot for the suits, and have basically told him what to order, we just need to get everyones sizes then we can order.


----------



## DanielleM

Bridesmaids dresses
Suit hire
Cake
Chocolates for favours
Hair/makeup
Flowers (artificial)
Wedding party gifts

Right so off my to do list further up the page I have now ordered my flowers and cake. Confirmed the service time with the priest of 3pm. Booked my makeup artist and trial, bought my bridesmaids dresses. Feel like I am slowly but surely getting there!!!


----------



## DanielleM

Well my list is getting considerably shorter, in fact I now have very little that I can actually do until right before the wedding.

Going on my hen do this weekend, we are in Cheshire but 17 of us are going up to Newcastle which I am really excited about.

Got my final dress fitting on 9th Feb, went yesterday and have got to have it taken in 2 dress sizes as I have lost nearly 2 stone!! 

Honeymoon is all booked and we are off to Mexico just the 2 of us for a week!!!

Shits getting real!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Haha its scary isn't it!! Enjoy your hen, we went to Newcastle and I had the best time ever. It was really amazing!! xx


----------



## DanielleM

I have no idea what is happening on my hen!!! My maid of honour has kept it all hush hush so will be all a surprise!!!


----------



## DanielleM

So nearly into single digits!!! Totally starting to crap myself, getting constant heartburn, I have a twitch in my left eye and an infection in my right eye!!! I am falling to pieces. I think it is all down to stress. Most stuff is done, need to wonderweb the kids trousers but mostly done trying to tie up loose ends and paying everything, stressing I have forgot something and trying to sort out packing for honeymoon and getting everything sorted for the kids for whilst we are away!!! I have list everywhere!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Have the nightmares/insomnia begun yet? Lol! Mannnn it was awful leading up to our wedding! If you have lots of lists that's a pretty good start! Xxx


----------



## Camlet

Ooh not long to go at all so exciting! :D xx


----------



## DanielleM

Omg mummymay the nightmares are horrendous!!! Get me to Mexico by the pool with a cocktail in hand!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Cocktails always help hahaha xx


----------



## DanielleM

Hi not been in this section for a long time thought I would show a pic, the day went perfect seems ages ago now though!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations :)


----------



## Camlet

Congratulations :) xx


----------

